# Gold shiny text



## kinyemi (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi people, i was wondering how one can get the shiny gold text effect transfered onto a t-shirt. Is there a special transfer paper, or do i have to use another method of transfer?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That is either screen printed plastisol transfers or metallic vinyl.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Imprintables has some great heat transfer foil (spectra foil). This stuff is really eay to work with. Good luck ...JB


----------



## kinyemi (Nov 27, 2006)

what is metallic vinyl and where can i get the spectra foil


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

kinyemi said:


> what is metallic vinyl


Vinyl with a metallic appearance or finish.



kinyemi said:


> and where can i get the spectra foil


I know Imprintables stock it for one.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is a link to see the new foils from imprintables.com

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t9473.html

Here is a shirt I did a test with.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t12549.html?highlight=foil


----------



## AGONYART (Mar 3, 2008)

*yea actually i just bought that spectra foil....exactly how do i use it ....it would be WAAAY APPRECIATIVE if you could just give me a step by step on how to use the spectra foil (im a total newbie at heat pressing)....i actually called imprintables a few times and left my number but they have horrible customer service ..thanks so much...you would be a great help*


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Foil is the about the same as regular heat press vinyl. It is a little tougher to cut, you will need more down pressure on your blade. I also used a 60 deg. blade.

Your roll of foil came with a page of instructions on the time/temp/pressure. Follow them and you should be OK.

If you haven't pressed any vinyl before, read some of the good posts like this one from Rodney.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html


----------

